# Just wanted to brag...



## ClareBear (Jun 18, 2005)

First of all I wanted to thank those of you who have given us such a warm welcome to the board!  

I also wanted to brag on my new little boy! Duke can already "sit," "lay down," and "give kisses" at 11 weeks! We are working on "roll over" but this one is taking a little longer. I'm planning on doing "shake" after he masters "roll over."

Any other suggestions on other tricks I can teach him while he is a little sponge?
(I apologize if this is already a topic - I haven't had a chance to read all of them)

Thanks so much!

- Clare


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Way to go Duke!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

CONGRADULATIONS! Shaking took me under 5 minutes to teach. Rolling over took me 10 mins. Noriko can't do those. Only ButterCloud. 

Check it out! Thanks Dr. Cathy!








Read Second Post


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Yay Duke!!







How about high five? It's pretty easy after they learn shake just change the position of you hand


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice Job!







I hope you dont have problems with barking soon... I am having a hard time with controlling it myself.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i taught jongee how to "play dead"
















i just taught her to lay down on her back and not move























took about 10 min


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

geez you guys are good...my puppy can do sit and dance(where she hops around on her two back legs) but we are having a problem with down. I know there is a thread going on about it now but nothing seems to be working. hopefully puppy kindergarten will be the ticket!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow Duke is a clever little boy, and a quick learner too







We taught Scooby to do the hight five and he is really good at that.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

new trick suggestions: Sir N knows "turn around" which comes in handy during feet washing time. "head down" is also good for when it's time to take off the harness (it slips over his head). "back up" and "move over" are handy for when he is blocking a doorway or just in the way. "No touching" is handy to keep him away from disgusting things on the street and my food. (I eat on the floor and can leave the room and no one goes near my food.) He knows a lot more than just that, but those are practical commands that he learned a long time ago and really makes life easier for me.

Just wish that Little C knew half of what Sir N knows. She's not really a "sponge". She follows his cue on most things, but doesn't do things on command on her own except "sit" and now, "lay".


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

my baby is Duke too


----------



## ClareBear (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clharter_@Jun 24 2005, 10:36 PM
> *my  baby is Duke too
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

How cool!







Ours is named Duke because thats my husband's favorite basketball team! He's a HUGE Blue Devils fan.







Its a great name!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Jun 24 2005, 03:16 PM
> *i taught jongee how to "play dead"
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

you're posting!~!!
w/ a brand new cute pic of jongee!!!

i missed you


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Sounds like this board has a lot of smart Maltese






















So far, I think mine are doing a better job of training me.


----------

